# Working Line Breeders



## Sunny23 (May 10, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am obviously a newer member looking for some help and I am sure I have come to the right place. I am on the search for a reputable working line breeder who either focuses on medium drive litters or occasionally has medium drive litters. I have never owned a German Shepherd Dog, but after much research I found the breed to be what I am looking for. The pup would be a family companion and a protector living in my home all of the time. Obviously as someone inexperienced to the breed I would not be doing competitive activities such as Schutzhund. I will be doing a lot of training, just not intense training. My lifestyle allows me to make sure the dog would be properly excerised and rarely alone for more than a couple of hours throughout a day. I'm choosing the working lines due to their exceptional intelligence, easier trainability, and just overall temperament. Not to mention they're very beautiful dogs. 

I would like to mention a few things that might better help anyone who can help me. My budget for a pup would be around $2,000 (especially if the pup needs to be shipped), I would prefer a male (would consider a great female), and I would prefer a breeder who socializes the litters well up until it's time for the pups to leave. I can't stress enough how much the temperament means to me, I want a pup I am right for, not just the pup I want. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

There is no reason a novice can't do SchH. In fact, several of my pups have gone to novices learning SchH; in once case, it was a condition of the sale. If not worked in some capacity, that pup was potentially going to be more than I thought the person could handle, though he disagreed.  But a year later, they're very happy -both of them, and the handler has learned a lot more about handling a dog than if he'd just gone it alone. 

Just sayin'. Do whatever you're interested in. Everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## Sunny23 (May 10, 2015)

vom Eisenherz said:


> There is no reason a novice can't do SchH. In fact, several of my pups have gone to novices learning SchH; in once case, it was a condition of the sale. If not worked in some capacity, that pup was potentially going to be more than I thought the person could handle, though he disagreed.  But a year later, they're very happy -both of them, and the handler has learned a lot more about handling a dog than if he'd just gone it alone.
> 
> Just sayin'. Do whatever you're interested in. Everyone starts somewhere.


I appreciate you taking the time to reply and your outlook on what my potential could possibly be with the dog. I just automatically thought I would be way in over my head with a much higher drive pup or trying to get involved with more competitive work. I tend to be a very dedicated person to what I care about, sometimes to a fault. Maybe that could help me in this circumstance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where are you located at? People can give you local suggestions if we have a state to focus on.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my suggestion to find a good breeder, would be going to clubs, and make some contacts. Travel out of your area if necessary. 
See the dogs for yourself, if there are some that really interest you after awhile find out their pedigree, who is breeding the dogs in the pedigree. There are many working line breeders, some aren't trialing their dogs to prove the strengths and weaknesses(which is how they learn to best match pedigrees for breeding)....make sure who you are contacting actually work their dogs and title them/not send them away or buy them already titled.
There are some good facebook pages that have discussions which is another place to learn the different lines. There are also some pages that just announce litters for sale...choose wisely and take your time!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/100827050053129/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/groups/germanshepherdenthusiasts/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1570466723185058/?fref=ts
this page has some great articles, and lists many breeders; German Shepherd Guide - Home


----------



## Sunny23 (May 10, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Where are you located at? People can give you local suggestions if we have a state to focus on.


New Jersey/New York area


----------



## Sunny23 (May 10, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> my suggestion to find a good breeder, would be going to clubs, and make some contacts. Travel out of your area if necessary.
> See the dogs for yourself, if there are some that really interest you after awhile find out their pedigree, who is breeding the dogs in the pedigree. There are many working line breeders, some aren't trialing their dogs to prove the strengths and weaknesses(which is how they learn to best match pedigrees for breeding)....make sure who you are contacting actually work their dogs and title them/not send them away or buy them already titled.
> There are some good facebook pages that have discussions which is another place to learn the different lines. There are also some pages that just announce litters for sale...choose wisely and take your time!
> 
> ...


I appreciate it, I will give them all a look and see what I find.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunny23 said:


> New Jersey/New York area


I'll PM you a list.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunny23 said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to reply and your outlook on what my potential could possibly be with the dog. I just automatically thought I would be way in over my head with a much higher drive pup or trying to get involved with more competitive work. I tend to be a very dedicated person to what I care about, sometimes to a fault. Maybe that could help me in this circumstance.


You don't need a crazy-driven dog to do SchH. A well-balanced dog with correct temperament would be a good dog to learn with. You don't need to win the WUSV with your first dog.  You have some good breeders in your area. If you are matched with the right pup, you should be able to dabble in several arenas and see what suits you the best. No need to win everything in the learning phase. You'll both benefit from the training, though.


----------



## Sunny23 (May 10, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I'll PM you a list.


Thank you so much. I can't PM you back, but I appreciate you taking the time to do that for me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really? How come? Do they limit new people in PM's? Hope it helped and have fun in your search.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome and good luck in your search. I am awaiting a pup from a breeder near you so if your interested I can give you some info.


----------



## Sunny23 (May 10, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Really? How come? Do they limit new people in PM's? Hope it helped and have fun in your search.


Yes, apparently you need 15 posts before you can send PM's.


----------



## Sunny23 (May 10, 2015)

RZZNSTR said:


> Welcome and good luck in your search. I am awaiting a pup from a breeder near you so if your interested I can give you some info.


I'm open to all information, I am open minded about looking into any breeder recommended.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

vom Eisenherz said:


> You don't need a crazy-driven dog to do SchH. A well-balanced dog with correct temperament would be a good dog to learn with. You don't need to win the WUSV with your first dog.  You have some good breeders in your area. If you are matched with the right pup, you should be able to dabble in several arenas and see what suits you the best. No need to win everything in the learning phase. You'll both benefit from the training, though.


This is the fun of getting a working line pup! That's what we did, and although she's technically a "family companion", we're going to be training in SchH. The only thing is, our goals are different than a person looking to win high titles. When we talked to our breeder, we gave her a "first and foremost" list, including being good with our 3 year old and current pets. Then we said that we were going to play around in training different areas to find what sports we like, but mostly that we're aiming towards SchH. If I never title my dog, I am totally OK with that. But it's SO MUCH FUN to go out with a group of like-minded people and have fun with your dog! Plus, the dogs absolutely love it! It's just a way to spend time and bond with you. So you don't really want to go to a breeder and say, "I want a dog that I can work in SchH," but you can get your "settles in the home" quality dog and enjoy some really fun activities on the side.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wolfenstein said:


> This is the fun of getting a working line pup! That's what we did, and although she's technically a "family companion", we're going to be training in SchH. The only thing is, our goals are different than a person looking to win high titles. When we talked to our breeder, we gave her a "first and foremost" list, including being good with our 3 year old and current pets. Then we said that we were going to play around in training different areas to find what sports we like, but mostly that we're aiming towards SchH. If I never title my dog, I am totally OK with that. But it's SO MUCH FUN to go out with a group of like-minded people and have fun with your dog! Plus, the dogs absolutely love it! It's just a way to spend time and bond with you. So you don't really want to go to a breeder and say, "I want a dog that I can work in SchH," but you can get your "settles in the home" quality dog and enjoy some really fun activities on the side.


that is the beauty of going to a breeder that produces versatile well bred dogs...they can do most anything asked of the handler and probably excel with the right training.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sunny23 said:


> I'm open to all information, I am open minded about looking into any breeder recommended.


 
Sent you a PM this morning!


----------



## Prooney (May 20, 2015)

Can you share that list with me as well. Looking for a breeder in the NY area and willing to travel a good distance if need be. Thanks.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Why not post the list?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> Really? How come? Do they limit new people in PM's? Hope it helped and have fun in your search.


There is no limit, they must not know what/how to PM. They may not see your message......

And remember, people are allowed to recommend breeders on this open board. 

People are NOT allowed to breeder bash or slam what is recommended on the open board, those opinions need to go into a PM.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"anyone" can be a working line breeder , just as much as "anyone" can be show line breeder . Since the breed has cleaved so much these two lines are distinct and easy to recognize as to which category they belong to .

Find your breeder that knows the genetics beyond the fame-name and the titles . The breeder who can articulate the rationale in the choices of sire and dam , and who can demonstrate success for whatever their goal was/is/ will be .

To me it sounds like you want an honest dog who doesn't need to be constantly managed . The dog that can join your family and its life-style without causing you grief and anxiety , a bonus , not a liability .

Find that breeder , not the "lines" .

Look for health. Look for natural longevity.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> There is no limit, they must not know what/how to PM. They may not see your message......
> 
> And remember, people are allowed to recommend breeders on this open board.
> 
> People are NOT allowed to breeder bash or slam what is recommended on the open board, those opinions need to go into a PM.


She did see my PM and thanked me for it. Read above.

Yes, I'm aware I can recommend openly. I choose not to for various reasons.

I don't believe I have slammed or bashed any breeders openly?


----------

